# Vintage Watches



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

i posted a pic of a peerex watch i'd bought recently.

http://farm3.static...._154be5ee35.jpg

this has subsequently had a service at steve burrages.

it's a manual wind and i notice that when fully wound in the morning it's only lasting about 24 hours before stopping.is this normal?


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Your link isn't working - you may need to do it again.

As far as I know, Steve is very good indeed. I'd be surprised if there was a problem with the service. I have a couple of manual winds, including a Sekonda, and they both run for around 24 hours on a full wind.

K


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

As long as it goes for 24hrs or a little bit more i don,t see much of a problem as you tend to wind them when you put them on. In my case i only wear a watch for a couple of days before i get another one out.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

shouldnt you crank them up every morning if your wearing them all the time?


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks for that.

don't gert me wrong i wasn't suggesting that steve's servicing wasn't up to scratch lol

i guess we are all spoiled with modern automatics etc with 40hr plus reserves !


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

spankone said:


> shouldnt you crank them up every morning if your wearing them all the time?


yes of course.

i've just noticed a couple of mornings when the watch has actually stopped about just about 24hrs since it was last wound.

it's probably me getting paranoid lol lol :fear:


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

AbingtonLad said:


> Your link isn't working - you may need to do it again.
> 
> As far as I know, Steve is very good indeed. I'd be surprised if there was a problem with the service. I have a couple of manual winds, including a Sekonda, and they both run for around 24 hours on a full wind.
> 
> K


sorry about the link.this should be ok:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

That's better. Link now working. Very pretty watch indeed.

Yup, the 40+ hour winders are not standard fare. The really serious stuff uses high quality movements for times in excess of 50 hrs. Don't stress about the need to wind-up watches every morning; it can be quite therapeutic (certainly better than being jumped on repeatedly by your daughter, before you've even got your eyes open :yes: ).


----------

